# What to do? - On a budget



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi All,

So i know i've previously put up a similar thread asking for power rack advice and i apologise for it being a bit of a duplicate thread.

Basically - I have a budget of roughly around *£400* which i can afford this month. i have two situations where i am a bit stuck on, i need a* power rack *but i need more *supps.* :confused1:

*Do i -*



*1. *
Buy a Power Rack, looking at the powerline one - £299. Which leaves me with £100-150 max to get 7" bar and small amount of weights, for squats and deads. 
However wouldnt have a bench to benchpress so would have to resort to my current weight and bench set up where im limited to 40-50kg.



*2. *
Buy the power rack and get it out the way with and then look to get the bench + weights next month. Leaving a £100 budget for supplements.



*3. *
Just get the supplements this month and do what i can with my current set up and then next month worry about getting a rack/bench/weights all together.



*4.*
Get said power rack and lat attachment for around £450, worry about everything else next month

*Issues*


The problem i have with my current set up is the position of the rack on the weights bench. It gets in the way of where i need to grip the bar which leads to shuffling of the hands after taking off the rack. 


The bench also gets in the way of the rack so cant double this up as a squat rack, so im having to pick the bar up from the floor with no where to safely load the bar back if i should go to failure and cant set the grip/shoulder position up properly. 


Completely out of protein at the moment. Looking to buy whey protein, casien protein, creatine, multivitamins and zma. Would also like a pre-workout for added focus and pump effect so either that or a nitric oxide supplement. Having previously used "bulk powders" rather than branded i feel this time i want to try branded and have my eye on the following brands: BSN, Gaspari, ON 

What would be the best option to take for starting up? i try to rely as much as i can on diet before supplementation, but not always convenient as well as expensive. Any input would be much appreciated, i want to try get this decision made and ordered today as i have put this off for a week now and still no where.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Get the Rack, supplements are no good without the right training and that needs the right equipment IMO


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Get the rack but get it off eBay. You should pick it up for £100 to £150.

Weights are a pain but again u should be able to pick up off eBay for £1 to £1.50 per kg.

Good luck with your purchases


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Equipment comes first I think ... in two months you'll have the equipment you wnat and then you can get the supplements you want.... two months without supps is not going to destroy your training or progress ....


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

36-26 said:


> Get the Rack, supplements are no good without the right training and that needs the right equipment IMO





Skinnyfat01 said:


> Get the rack but get it off eBay. You should pick it up for £100 to £150.
> 
> Weights are a pain but again u should be able to pick up off eBay for £1 to £1.50 per kg.
> 
> Good luck with your purchases


Thanks for the input, i shall take a look at some of the used ones - although, im not a big fan of ebay too many bad experiences with it in the past.



Greshie said:


> Equipment comes first I think ... in two months you'll have the equipment you wnat and then you can get the supplements you want.... two months without supps is not going to destroy your training or progress ....


Thanks for the input all, that does make the most sense, i just dont like not having protein at hand but if i can add to the diet strict this should take care of itself.

****Ok so that said, ignoring the supplement options would it be best for me to do Option 1 or 4?

*"1. Buy a Power Rack, looking at the powerline one - £299. Which leaves me with £100-150 max to get 7" bar and small amount of weights, for squats and deads. However wouldnt have a bench to benchpress so would have to resort to my current weight and bench set up where im limited to 40-50kg."*

*
*

*
"4. Get said power rack and lat attachment for around £450, worry about everything else next month"*

Both arent going to get me everything i need but i should be fully set up in 2 months and then will do as you said worry more about supplementation then. Any advice on the above two options would be great.

Many Thanks

Rich

Note: Scrap that ****- i think its clear out of the two which is best, the rack and bar/weights for the compound lifts. I will go ahead and do this.

Just want to say thanks again for the help and for taking time to read


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Would you use the lat attachment? My power rack has one and it is covered in cobwebs because I just use the bar/db and weights (and bench of course!)


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Greshie said:


> Would you use the lat attachment? My power rack has one and it is covered in cobwebs because I just use the bar/db and weights (and bench of course!)


I would use it for Lat pulldown, Tricep pushdowns (i think thats the correct name) and also the low pulley for rows. But my main concern in itself would be the compound movements, so this attachment can wait. I did find when i was younger and had a gym phase that my triceps responded well to the pushdowns.

Out of interest what rack do you use? i do like the look of the Bodymax CF475 but im thinking the Powerline one is my better bet as i dont want to risk the problems i hear from powerhouse fitness or ebay


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This is what I have - Bodymax CF475 which I bought through powerhouse fitness - and had no problems at all ...

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Another Cf475 here m8.

Quality bit of kit.

Flat bench I opted for, cheap and strong.

Don't bother with the lat pull down, rows and pull ups will see to them.

For triceps get the dip attachments and do close grip bench press?

Also if tight for cash then don't bother with casein whey, just add milk to your normal whey.


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> I would use it for Lat pulldown, Tricep pushdowns (i think thats the correct name) and also the low pulley for rows. But my main concern in itself would be the compound movements, so this attachment can wait. I did find when i was younger and had a gym phase that my triceps responded well to the pushdowns.
> 
> Out of interest what rack do you use? i do like the look of the Bodymax CF475 but im thinking the Powerline one is my better bet as i dont want to risk the problems i hear from powerhouse fitness or ebay


I've got the powerline. It's on my thread home gym photo porn. Paid £100 off eBay, no problems with it but the supports did compress a bit as I over tightened the fixing bolts. Once I get up to heavy weights on squat and bench 150kg I will replace with either powertec or bodysolid


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Greshie said:


> This is what I have - Bodymax CF475 which I bought through powerhouse fitness - and had no problems at all ...
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php


Ah i was looking at the 375 and 475 packages all week now, the only reason i havent dived in is because of the bad rep i do hear about said company and also i would need to purchase on finance to afford, which in itself isnt an issue but i do get weary about taking things out on finance, not sure why just always worry


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> I've got the powerline. It's on my thread home gym photo porn. Paid £100 off eBay, no problems with it but the supports did compress a bit as I over tightened the fixing bolts. Once I get up to heavy weights on squat and bench 150kg I will replace with either powertec or bodysolid


I will take a look, what would you rate it out of 10?



Prince Adam said:


> Another Cf475 here m8.
> 
> Quality bit of kit.
> 
> ...


^ This - good idea, i forgot about the option for dip bars. Don't think i will have the head height to be able to do pull ups unless i do what had been suggested on a previous thread of doing the pull ups on the barbell set at shoulder height within the cage.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php

Thinking of just diving in and getting this on finance, with a 50% deposit will only put me back 62 a month, anyone else used finance from this site? Just wondering if its possible to pay off lump sums so i could possibly pay off the last instalments within 2 months


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would rate the powerline 6 out of 10. The frame is just a bit to thin and flimsy. The rack pins and spotter bars are solid as is the pull up bar. It's just the frame I see as a prob. Don't get me wrong it's ideal for me at the moment but once I get to 150+ I will be selling and upgrading. I paid £100 so was happy with what I got don't think I would have been that pleased spending £300.

Thanks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rich0811 said:


> I will take a look, what would you rate it out of 10?
> 
> ^ This - good idea, i forgot about the option for dip bars. Don't think i will have the head height to be able to do pull ups unless i do what had been suggested on a previous thread of doing the pull ups on the barbell set at shoulder height within the cage.
> 
> ...


I paid for mine outright, but why not call them in the morning ?


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

If your going to use the barbell for pull ups on the powerline make sure the cage is bolted down to the floor. Without a counter balance and the fact the bar will be on the edge when doing pull ups off it I can see it tipping over.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> I would rate the powerline 6 out of 10. The frame is just a bit to thin and flimsy. The rack pins and spotter bars are solid as is the pull up bar. It's just the frame I see as a prob. Don't get me wrong it's ideal for me at the moment but once I get to 150+ I will be selling and upgrading. I paid £100 so was happy with what I got don't think I would have been that pleased spending £300.
> 
> Thanks


Just what i needed to know! Helpful, thanks



Greshie said:


> I paid for mine outright, but why not call them in the morning ?


Really appreciate the input guys, i'll have one final sleep on it then get home from work early tomorrow and make an order. I cant afford to buy outright so i will give the finance option ago. At least then if im not one of the unfortunate scary reviews on trustpilot then i should be up and running by next week hopefully!


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

I also purchased the cf-475 amazing bit of kit. Solid, easy put together and recently added the dip bars. I had no issue with delivery or quality of equipment. Can take more weight than I will ever be able to lift so a proper lifetime investment.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Omada said:


> I also purchased the cf-475 amazing bit of kit. Solid, easy put together and recently added the dip bars. I had no issue with delivery or quality of equipment. Can take more weight than I will ever be able to lift so a proper lifetime investment.


Thanks for the input i think i will go with this. Hopefuly like you i wont have any issues

So i sent an email to powerhouse asking for a 20% discount, cheeky of me i know but after doing searches on google i have seen people been offered 10-20% discounts on their orders - if you don't ask you dont get. Also tried to see if i could get the cast iron weight kit upgraded to the radial rubber ones, due to the laminate flooring out in the gym. Fingers crossed all goes to plan tomorrow, that i do get a good response to my email and i am accepted for the finance option.

Will keep updated


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

On a budget, the only supp you should need is cheap, basic creatine monohydrate as a bulk powder. For a preworkout, get a jar of coffee. Buy a cheap whey if you really must, if money is left over, and only use it post workout. Eat a lot of food!

I PROMISE that you will not shrivel to nothing with just this 'stack', and will still gain.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Omada said:


> I also purchased the cf-475 amazing bit of kit. Solid, easy put together and recently added the dip bars. I had no issue with delivery or quality of equipment. Can take more weight than I will ever be able to lift so a proper lifetime investment.


Thanks for the input i think i will go with this. Hopefuly like you i wont have any issues

So i sent an email to powerhouse asking for a 20% discount, cheeky of me i know but after doing searches on google i have seen people been offered 10-20% discounts on their orders - if you don't ask you dont get. Also tried to see if i could get the cast iron weight kit upgraded to the radial rubber ones, due to the laminate flooring out in the gym. Fingers crossed all goes to plan tomorrow, that i do get a good response to my email and i am accepted for the finance option.

Will keep updated


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> On a budget, the only supp you should need is cheap, basic creatine monohydrate as a bulk powder. For a preworkout, get a jar of coffee. Buy a cheap whey if you really must, if money is left over, and only use it post workout. Eat a lot of food!
> 
> I PROMISE that you will not shrivel to nothing with just this 'stack', and will still gain.


This was my thinking behind the supplementation side of things, although i've tried having a strong black coffee as a pre-workout and for some reason it doesnt sit well for me, i end up feeling really weird and sick, where as in a pre-workout even if high in caffeine i dont get this affect. Although i did use a tablespoon and a half of coffee in a normal sized mug as my pre-workout.

As far as food is concerned i am trying to eat every 3 hours with 6 meals a day eating clean and lean


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

lol maybe that was way too much, caffeine overdose feels horrible, nervous etc. just use 1 or 1.5 TEAspoons haha.

Dont shy away from fat, you will struggle to grow without it.

Creatine is the number 1 in terms of bang for your buck. Its cheap and it definitely works


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rich0811 said:


> Thanks for the input i think i will go with this. Hopefuly like you i wont have any issues
> 
> So i sent an email to powerhouse asking for a 20% discount, cheeky of me i know but after doing searches on google i have seen people been offered 10-20% discounts on their orders - if you don't ask you dont get. Also tried to see if i could get the cast iron weight kit upgraded to the radial rubber ones, due to the laminate flooring out in the gym. Fingers crossed all goes to plan tomorrow, that i do get a good response to my email and i am accepted for the finance option.
> 
> Will keep updated


Yes I got a discount too, can't remember now how much it was, but I bought some rubber matting with it to offset the impact of cast iron weights on the laminate flooring (which has kind of worked, but as my kit is in the garage I'm not that bothered ! )


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

They might not give you finance with discount, bear in mind.

Also their finance crew will probably decline you as they did me, until I appealed it.

Good luck.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> lol maybe that was way too much, caffeine overdose feels horrible, nervous etc. just use 1 or 1.5 TEAspoons haha.
> 
> Dont shy away from fat, you will struggle to grow without it.
> 
> Creatine is the number 1 in terms of bang for your buck. Its cheap and it definitely works


Haha just a bit too much then! I do try to get my fat intake from cottage cheese, nuts, peanut butter. Do need to work on my diet though just to get the macronutrients right. When do you take creatine? pre-workout? I've still got a small amount left over, and try to take it with orange juice as i read somewhere once that vitamin c helps the absorption of it, although dont know how true that is!


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Rich0811 said:


> Haha just a bit too much then! I do try to get my fat intake from cottage cheese, nuts, peanut butter. Do need to work on my diet though just to get the macronutrients right. When do you take creatine? pre-workout? I've still got a small amount left over, and try to take it with orange juice as i read somewhere once that vitamin c helps the absorption of it, although dont know how true that is!


Also include whole eggs for the fat in the yolk, whole eggs are very anabolic. And even some extra virgin olive oil.

I take creatine both pre and post workout.

Ive never heard the vitamin c theory, although i do know many folks take it with juice as the insulin spike from the fruit sugars helps the muscles take up creatine


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

tuna_man said:


> Also include whole eggs for the fat in the yolk, whole eggs are very anabolic. And even some extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> I take creatine both pre and post workout.
> 
> Ive never heard the vitamin c theory, although i do know many folks take it with juice as the insulin spike from the fruit sugars helps the muscles take up creatine


Ah right ok i think i must of misinterpreted what was being said when reading then and just assumed the OJ was to do with vitamin c!

---------------------------------------------------------

*So an Update:*

Sent an email late last night asking if a discount could be applied or a swap of product, to which i had a response this morning asking me to give them my number for a callback this afternoon and they would sort something out for me.

Had nothing yet - i know i could quite easily pick up the phone myself but being lazy and really cant be bothered to have to deal with a salesman right now.

i did however get a discount code for 5% sent by email asking me to return to the website, due to leaving the shopping basket without making a purchase. 5% is hardly anything to jump with joy about but its better than nothing and has meant free express delivery (Im guessing this is 1-2 days?). And can be used with the finance option, as said above im doubtful id get discount if i rang up with it being on finance.

Going to leave it until after i've gymmed and then go ahead and order. Hopefully everything goes to plan and i have it before the weekend, thinking of swapping leg day to the friday so i can really test the equipment!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:laugh: It'll be a workout putting the cage together ! but good stuff!


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

It is possible to do it by yourself but I would have somebody near by just in case.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Omada said:


> It is possible to do it by yourself but I would have somebody near by just in case.


I did it by myself, but it does take a clear head  !


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll give it ago at doing alone, if not then il get my ol' man to give me a hand! Going to go ahead and order now with the 5% better than none, and i dont want to have to wait another day now to talk to a sales rep. Website says in stock so lets hope thats true!! Worried most about receiving a spinlock bar.... Cant bring myself to have to keep using one! Such a pain!

In the process of buying power rack package, going through applying for finance, waiting for them to send some documentation to my email which is meant to be instant? so far nothing! And in that time i have managed to read a couple of starting strength chapters while waiting - which i must add is a great bog read! Don't know whether to just skip and say i received but i would like to read over the documents first before agreeing to sign anything!

Update:

Nevermind done it manually, feel as if im signing my soul away to the devil! He had better get me ripped! :surrender:


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

*SIGNED....* :thumb:

Hopefully all goes smoothly now and get my rack etc as described!  Cant wait!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi OP, would it be easier to just get gym membership? or have i missed something? haha


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

cuggster said:


> Hi OP, would it be easier to just get gym membership? or have i missed something? haha


Hi mate, i just cancelled my membership, didnt use it much to be fair and the amount of space/equipment at my local one was poor and would always have to wait to use the equipment which really annoys me! Atleast now i can get training properly and only have to walk down the stairs with no delays! (unless of course this is after a heavy leg day) :laugh:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats fair enough mate! In swansea, they've opened two budget gyms, and tbh, they're sh!te, so i dont blame you! i have a bench and squat rack in one, but i dont use it because of refurbishment! So the gym is my option for now!! Goodluck with sorting it all out


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

cuggster said:


> Thats fair enough mate! In swansea, they've opened two budget gyms, and tbh, they're sh!te, so i dont blame you! i have a bench and squat rack in one, but i dont use it because of refurbishment! So the gym is my option for now!! Goodluck with sorting it all out


Thanks mate, just crossing fingers now that it arrives on time without anything damaged or missing!


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> *SIGNED....* :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully all goes smoothly now and get my rack etc as described!  Cant wait!


Hi - what did you go for in the end? Make sure you get some pics up when you've got it set up. New gym equipment is bloody brilliant!


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Hi - what did you go for in the end? Make sure you get some pics up when you've got it set up. New gym equipment is bloody brilliant!


Yep! Can't wait! I ordered the cf475 package which came with adjustable bench, lat/low pulley attachment and 145kg olympic weights 7" bar. Wish i remembered at the time to buy the dipping bars now, will get those next month. Just hoping im not sent a spinlock bar like ive heard from reviews. Ordered with express delivery so thinking thats next day and should come tomorrow. Although not going to be getting my hopes up, aslong as it arrives by the weekend il be happy! 

And will do mate, once ive cleared some of the junk out in the gym, its been doubled up as storage for loads of unused junk/furniture!


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich0811 said:


> Yep! Can't wait! I ordered the cf475 package which came with adjustable bench, lat/low pulley attachment and 145kg olympic weights 7" bar. Wish i remembered at the time to buy the dipping bars now, will get those next month. Just hoping im not sent a spinlock bar like ive heard from reviews. Ordered with express delivery so thinking thats next day and should come tomorrow. Although not going to be getting my hopes up, aslong as it arrives by the weekend il be happy!
> 
> And will do mate, once ive cleared some of the junk out in the gym, its been doubled up as storage for loads of unused junk/furniture!


Excellent - got everything you need. If its an olympic bar it won't be a spinlock bar type as I've never ever seen one.

Dont worry about dip bars, If you have already got a barbell bar you can put 2no. Bars On your spotter bars and do your dips on them.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

So just a quick update.

Checked emails this morning for confirmation nd saw that there was a response to an email i sent yesterday, saying that the rack isnt in stock and wont be for another week yet. Which ok i don mind waiting at the end of the day&#8230; Just annoying that it clearly says it is in stock on thir website , even now it is apparntly in stock.

I emailed back saying ok i didnt mind waiting for it to come in but at the very least refund the postage cost as i had chosen express delivery, or some form of compensation, however no response yet. The tracking service on the website accessable from 'my account' states that it has been exported so im a little confused :confused1:

Going to give it until friday then get in touch with them again and see whats going on - i had a horrible feeling im going to be in the exact same situation as those who had given bad reviews


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Rich0811 said:


> So just a quick update.
> 
> Checked emails this morning for confirmation nd saw that there was a response to an email i sent yesterday, saying that the rack isnt in stock and wont be for another week yet. Which ok i don mind waiting at the end of the day&#8230; Just annoying that it clearly says it is in stock on thir website , even now it is apparntly in stock.
> 
> ...


Should have ordered it through amazon no mucking about there.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Omada said:


> Should have ordered it through amazon no mucking about there.


 Wish i had now in all honesty the good reviews i did read were through amazon, only problem though i wouldnt have been able to get the equipment on finance


----------



## Skinnyfat01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Rich - any updates?


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Hi Rich - any updates?


Hi mate, fifth time trying to reply to you now! Everytime i have tried my phone decides to shut down, stupid samsungs! Anyway i forgot to update the progress here, this is what i wrote in my journal:

UPDATE:

Ok so i finally had a response from PHfitness and its amazing how just a bit of customer service can help the situation, the email apologised (rightfully so) and also told me the delivery would be either thursday or friday next week and they also offered some Smartec protein in flavour of my choice. Can't say i've ever personally heard of this brand but i am out of protein so cant complain. I'm not too worried about having to wait a further week just happy i had a response than endlessly wondering if the package would ever arrive!

_________________________________________

Now just got to hope they are true to their word and it comes this week, damage free/parts missing will be another story, so fingers crossed!!! Just waiting for them to reply again for confirmation of who the courier will be etc.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Update: Rack should be arriving sometime this morning, bet it doesnt! Will update with pictured and thoughts if it should arrive


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

It is a very good rack. well worth the money.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

All has seemed to of arrived!! hopefully no missing or damaged parts. the protein they gave me was rubbish and at this moment in time doesnt fit in with my goals, seems to be an all in one. I prefer isolate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rich0811 said:


> All has seemed to of arrived!! hopefully no missing or damaged parts. the protein they gave me was rubbish and at this moment in time doesnt fit in with my goals, seems to be an all in one. I prefer isolate


That's good ! you've now just got to put it all together ................... Good luck!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Putting together is easy... I got the cable part with mine and the mrs helped me put it together. Would of been quicker and easier to do it myself though :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember it took me about half a day in total.... the cable pulley system was the most complicated bit !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ya, and we didnt look at the instructions. But once it was up, that was it a big smile on my face. I think that lasted a while, the mrs used to take the **** out of me.


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Bit awkward and stuck for space trying to do it myself. Somehow i have the feeling the fully assembling the rack and pulley system in 2 hours was slightly ambitious!!! think im try get the bottom base bit done tonight then finish work early tomorrow and get the rest done, taking forever. But then again im not the handiest of people last thing i built was my bed and that took me nearly all day!


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Managed to get it all set up etc very sturdy, takes my weight on the pull up bars which is a good start! Tomorrows plans are to get the bench set up and the lat attachment .... attached. Been taking a couple of pictures as i went along, not much but will post these up tomorrow along with further review on the quality and practicality etc. Will hopefully help buyers looking for more advice on power racks like i was. Cant wait to get using!!


----------



## Rich0811 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just a really quick update on everything. The rack/attachment/bench are all fully built and up and running, had a mini work out tonight and loved it! Cant wait to get some serious training in from monday onwards.

I managed to take quite a few pictures while in the process of building and it being finished. By no means am i trying to promote my journal, but due to the amount of pictures and the time it took to originally upload them, i just really couldn't be bothered to do it all again here (Sorry! :sad so if anyone is interested - Pictures can be found on my journal.

Thanks for reading


----------

